# Shipping mantis



## KICritters (Mar 14, 2016)

Please share your details of how you ship mantis in the US. I just had a few hatches and now accept I'm going to have to ship some of them. I already ordered 7x7x6 priority mail boxes

Thanks!!


----------



## Sarah K (Mar 14, 2016)

I found this post on here when I first joined, even though it is old, I think it is very good and detailed!


----------



## KevinsWither (Mar 14, 2016)

I am just about to ship one. I did it by using premade insect lids on 16 ounce deli cups (for adults, but for nymphs it can be a smaller portion cup). Basically you put the cap on the container with the mantis all the way in the container, away from the edges. I recommend you tape the lids down on the containers. You would then add a heat pack (if it is cold) or a cold pack (if it is hot) and basically compact the box with old paper or foam insulator so that the container would not move around. Preprint the labels at home; tape the labels onto the designated spot and just drop the box off at the post office. Simple and easy.


----------



## KICritters (Mar 15, 2016)

Thanks guys! Sarah I've been looking for that thread i knew it was here somewhere, awesome! 

A few questions. At what temperatures do you add a heat pack or a cold pack? And you're measuring by destination temp, right? 

Also, when do you or do you not use the styrofoam siding and what thickness when you do?


----------



## KevinsWither (Mar 20, 2016)

Well basically for the heat pack as long as the temperature is 60-90 degrees, than you would not need any heat or cold pack. If below or above the range, use a cold pack for the former and a heat pack for the latter. Yes, it is by destination temp and sender's temp. You would use the Styrofoam siding for always if you want and it should be half an inch thick.


----------

